# Help me remember where these lakes were



## Bulf (Apr 6, 2013)

I was in Pensacola for 8 months or so and I used to fish at these lakes and basically it was just some public lands dotted with small lakes in the middle of nowhere. It's been about 3 years and I was only there a couple times so for the life of me I can't remember much more about the place. I think it took me around 20 minutes to get there from the naval air station. Any ideas?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Stone Cold*

Was it Stone lake in the north part of the county?


----------

